# 7 or 8 string??? First extended scale guitar......



## GMAN (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Looking at picking up an Agile of some description. Wondering what everyones thoughts are on going from a six string straight to an eight. As I havent played a 7 or an 8 stringer.......... I do come from a bass background so im not too concerned about scale length, just figure I may as well go for an eight and bag myself an F# too............

Any comments much appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## Aerospace274 (Mar 28, 2011)

If you want to end up with 8 strings, go straight to it. It'll take maybe a week to get fully used to it. I came from a 25.5" 6 string background with no bass experience and adapted to a 30" 8 string in no time! It's easy and pretty fun!


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 28, 2011)

^ The worst that can happen is you don't like it after a few days. Then you could just email Kurt and send it back for the old switcheroo to a 7 instead.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 28, 2011)

8


----------



## Poparad (Mar 28, 2011)

GMAN said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking at picking up an Agile of some description. Wondering what everyones thoughts are on going from a six string straight to an eight. As I havent played a 7 or an 8 stringer.......... I do come from a bass background so im not too concerned about scale length, just figure I may as well go for an eight and bag myself an F# too............
> 
> ...



I'd say go with an 8, then you'd have a 7 and 8 and at once! 

Since you play bass (as I do), even a longer scale guitar will still be much shorter than a bass scale, so you probably will adapt to that quickly. With the two low strings, you could also try tuning them A and E, which would be the same A and E as on a bass.


----------



## saovi (Mar 29, 2011)

Going from 6 to 8 is exactly what I did. Took about a week to really get used to it. Also had to build up calluses. But you won't regret it - its an awesome ride - even if you got a 7, you'll end up wanting an 8 so why not just get the 8 now, you know?


----------



## Ishan (Mar 29, 2011)

Do it, I did. I play bass too so it was easier, but I don't think it'll be too hard.
I'd even go straight to a 30" scale 8


----------



## Crunchy (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm with just about everybody else here, I never even liked the 7 string I played yet my new 8 should be here any day now


----------



## Wes Mantooth (Mar 29, 2011)

Ishan said:


> Do it, I did. I play bass too so it was easier, but I don't think it'll be too hard.
> I'd even go straight to a 30" scale 8



Now I'm rethinking if I should go with 28 or 30 

Might as well go 30 I suppose, I just don't know how effective my small hands will be


----------



## Aerospace274 (Mar 29, 2011)

If you can play a 6 string bass, you can play an 8 string guitar. Also if you change your wrist technique a little you can hit just about anywhere. I'm pretty confident I could play a 10 string and have no problems with access on any finger or fret! I personally love my 30" (NGD today) but I've never played a 28.625" or 27" so I can't really advise you on that one!


----------



## Wes Mantooth (Mar 29, 2011)

Aerospace274 said:


> If you can play a 6 string bass, you can play an 8 string guitar. Also if you change your wrist technique a little you can hit just about anywhere. I'm pretty confident I could play a 10 string and have no problems with access on any finger or fret! I personally love my 30" (NGD today) but I've never played a 28.625" or 27" so I can't really advise you on that one!



Might as well go 30 

I love the reassurance I get around here, my friends/roommates don't see a reason for a guitar with more than 6 strings because they just play garage rock and surf pop


----------



## srrdude (Apr 2, 2011)

personally i would be weary of 30" not because of the size or the playability...bass players have handled 34 for years with no problem...but because the top end would be far too thin for my liking.
just something to consider.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 2, 2011)

srrdude said:


> personally i would be weary of 30" not because of the size or the playability...bass players have handled 34 for years with no problem...but because the top end would be far too thin for my liking.
> just something to consider.



Yeah, this is what I don't like about scales that long. The notes sound shrill and tinny, not to mention bends are a pain in the ass and difficult to control. I find the 27" to be the happy medium.


----------



## Wes Mantooth (Apr 2, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, this is what I don't like about scales that long. The notes sound shrill and tinny, not to mention bends are a pain in the ass and difficult to control. I find the 27" to be the happy medium.



That is an interesting point as well, wish I could try all these different guitars out


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 2, 2011)

I like the 28" scale 8's, but that's just personal preference... And I play in drop Eb with a 74 as my low string.


----------



## felipe dengo (Jun 21, 2011)

hi, since some days ago, i was looking for a 7 strings guitar with extented scale, and i was wondering if i could adapt, to a new scale, i have a 6 (25.5) strings ibanez guitar, i want a rgd 7 prestige, and the scale of the rgd is 26.5
exist much difference?
i want to tune the guitar very low,
jaja!!!
thanks


----------



## sh4z (Jun 22, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> ^ The worst that can happen is you don't like it after a few days. Then you could just email Kurt and send it back for the old switcheroo to a 7 instead.



Does this work if you buy it overseas? It says no refunds but not no returns right ?


----------



## sh4z (Jun 22, 2011)

Wes Mantooth said:


> Now I'm rethinking if I should go with 28 or 30
> 
> Might as well go 30 I suppose, I just don't know how effective my small hands will be



Your having the same problem I'm having .. 28 or 30


----------



## Waelstrum (Jun 22, 2011)

Adapting to scale length and number of strings is not as big a deal as it seams. I went from 24.75" six string to 34" eight string bass with very little trouble.


----------



## sh4z (Jun 22, 2011)

But your not playing legato sweeps on the bass though are you


----------



## Waelstrum (Jun 22, 2011)

What makes you think that? 

Actually, I can't sweep finger style (like some bassist can with their thumb), but I can do arpeggios at a similar speed with the two hand touch style type thing.


----------



## sh4z (Jun 22, 2011)

Just a inkling 

Finger style sweeping like a machine. awesome to watch live


----------



## The Destroyer (Jun 22, 2011)

WHAAAT? You're on sevenstring forum and you don't have a sevenstring?

I picked up a guitar in store and didnt count the strings, thought it was the shecter 7 I had my eyes on but was an 8! (before I knew much about either seven or 8) Played as fluently as a 6 to my hands so 8 should be fine within the week! If you want to play 8 then I'd say go straight to 8!


----------



## Edbean (Jun 25, 2011)

where do you find a 28 scale? Ive been looking at the shecter c8s and everyone keeps saying its really short. What exactly does that mean? Thanks!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 26, 2011)

Standard baritone scale is 27 inches. Schecter do 26.5 which is too short for some people. 28" is less common, but Agile do guitars with a 28 inch scale (well, just a bit longer). In all honestly there isn't much of a different feel from 26.5 to 27, but 28 is more noticeable ad the higher notes can be shrill and too bright to some.


----------

